

Battle of the multi-column Twitter clients - vladocar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10214750-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware

======
poutine
Nambu is by far my favorite here. Can't stand Adobe Air. Just leaving an Air
app running will consume enough extra CPU to kick my fan on and drain my
batter 2x as fast. Also the lack of OS chrome sucks.

